# Klean Prep



## magicfish (Dec 9, 2009)

I have an endoscopy and a colonoscopy tomorrow at 12 midday i began to drink the Klean prep like instructed and have managed 2.3/4 of the 4 sashays, i feel physically ill and cant stop being sick.. I cant keep them down, ive used lime cordial but i cant manage it. Does it matter if im slightly short on the sashays?


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I didn't use the Klean prep stuff for my colonoscopy but I had to drink the 4l of Peglyte(1 cup every 10mins until its done, so gross). I only managed to drink half it it before I started throwing up from it. I couldn't get anymore down. Thankfully half was enough to clean me out. Keep trying to drink them. If you can't and the 2 3/4 packs doesn't clean you out enough(only clear liquid should be coming out) then you might have to reschedule your test and ask for a different prep.


----------



## magicfish (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks, it is gross, dont know why they cant taste of nothing, life would be easier, at the moment im doing lots of klean prep and then a cold water chaser! Seems to be helping a bit, i think its the after taste thats making me sick not the actual drinking


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I had a real problem taking the prep,vomiting and D just would not stop,then i collapsed,but i was told to stop taking it by staff at hospital because effects were so severe.They did still do the Colonoscopy and it went okay even though i did not manage all of the prep.Hope everything okay tomorrow.


----------

